# How permanent is the melanotan color change?



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 30, 2011)

If the proper protocol/maintenance is used?


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2011)

Well considering there are people who tan naturally for their entire lives, I'd imagine as long as you keep up with a maintenance dosage you could keep the color pretty much indefinitely. I'm not sure if the body will become used to this and eventually stop production of its own melanin stimulating hormone though. Never heard anything on this, but it would kinda suck to never be able to get a tan again with out melano lol. Honestly I wouldn't worry about it, there's no info on that AFAIK so I wouldn't feel too bad even running it for a few years.


----------



## prop01 (May 1, 2011)

I beleive it fades like a regular tan when you stop uising it . Once a week inject to maintain is what I have read most people do . I am on week 3 . I doubt I will stay on for a year with out knowing what may happen negatively .


----------



## Fail (May 2, 2011)

The degree of permanence is difficult.  If you are a ginger who cannot naturally tan...a melanotan II tan will leave you with pigment for a long while (years).  All depends on the dosing, tanning and genetics.


----------



## Ravager (May 2, 2011)

prop01 said:


> I beleive it fades like a regular tan when you stop uising it . Once a week inject to maintain is what I have read most people do . I am on week 3 . I doubt I will stay on for a year with out knowing what may happen negatively .



x2... of course you're going to be about 20 shades darker, so it should last alot longer.


----------



## neil018 (May 3, 2011)

is the proper melanotan mixing important?


----------



## portlad (May 25, 2011)

neil018 said:


> is the proper melanotan mixing important?



I don't think it's anywhere near as "fragile" as people make it out to be, based on my experience with PT-141 (a similar peptide).  Squirt some sterile water or saline in, swish it around.  I've left it in the fridge for months and still had a good result from usage.  Chill.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 26, 2011)

yea and i am all so wondering how fragile or senstive it is to having to be keep in freg all the time.i wonder how much potency you would really loose if you keep it in a cool dark place for a couple days or so?


----------



## portlad (May 26, 2011)

On that one, I'd have to go with the fridge.  I do think the proteins in solution will degrade faster at room temperature, and -- just as important -- if there's any bacterial contamination, it will grow more slowly in a fridge.  Keep the stuff inside a clean container or plastic zip-lock in a fridge, clean off the top with alcohol before obtaining a dose, and don't stick a used needle back into the vial.  That's my 2c.


----------



## Movin_weight (May 26, 2011)

I have had the same vial of MT2 for about 9months and it still works fine. It just started giving me tiny welts after I pin, which means it's prob degrading... but I still get flushed and nausea when I use it ever so often.

Also, if you dose for a couple months, the effect will last several months after you stop using. It will fade over time, but at least 5x slower than if you didn't use it


----------

